# Intel shrinks its SSDs, aims for tablets, smartphones



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Intel's new Solid-State Drive 525 packs performance identical to a standard 2.5-inch SSD into a device one eighth of the size, according to the company. 
The SSD 525 Series comes in 30GB, 60GB, 90GB, 120GB, 180GB, and 240GB sizes, and uses the same 25nm memory architecture as Intel's larger solid-state options. The drives use mini-SATA connectors, which allow them to be plugged into smaller PCIe slots common to notebooks while still providing a full SATA 6GB/s data rate. 
The 120GB and 180GB models are already shipping, and Intel has promised that the rest of the drive sizes will be available within the quarter.

Read More


----------

